# Application process for Australia PR



## skbrocks (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and visa (PR) application.
I am currently in Sydney on 457 employer sponsored visa and want to apply for PR.
I am an Electronics & Telecommunication engineer (done in India) & have 4.5 years of experience in IT industry (Tech Mahindra). Out of 4.5 years, 1.5 years have been in Australia.
I tried to read many forums but couldn't understand much. I need to know step by step the process for PR application. Do I need to consult a migration agent, if yes who's the best in India?
I work as an Level 2 support engineer, is this covered with the Occupation list?

Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,
Soumyo


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

Skbrocks,

How long have you been with your 457 sponsored company ? After 2 years most companies will sponsor you without a skills assessment or are you looking to apply for PR independently ?? TJ


----------



## skbrocks (Nov 28, 2012)

teejay212 said:


> Skbrocks,
> 
> How long have you been with your 457 sponsored company ? After 2 years most companies will sponsor you without a skills assessment or are you looking to apply for PR independently ?? TJ


Hi, I have been in Australia 1 year & 4 months.. My company won't sponsor for PR. So I am looking for Independent PR. Info around that will be highly appreciated.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi SKB.. Did you got around the information required and started the process?


----------

